# dummes samba-problem: windows will net!



## methodus (7. April 2003)

Tach

folgendes problem: ich habe auf meiner kleinen maschine nen sambaserver installiert, soweit sogut...
ich habe einen share angelegt, der von allen nutzern verwendet werden kann und man auch ohne anmeldung (gastaccount) reinkommt. das funktioniert, wenn ich jetzt allerdings unter windows mich per netzlaufwerk verbinden mit meinem home-verzeichniss verbinden möchte kommen diese zwei meldung unmittelbar hintereinander: 

1.
Dieser Netzwerkorder ist zurzeit unter Verwendung eines anderen Namens und Kennworts verbunden. Trennen Sie [blabla], um unter Verwendung eines anderen Namens und Kennwortes verbunden zu werden.

2.
Das Netzlaufwerk konnte nicht verbunden werden, da [blabla]
Die angegebenen Anmeldeinformationen stehen mit den vorhandenen Anmeldeinformationen in Konflikt

zu ersten fehlermeldung nur soviel: welchen gottverdammten anderen benutzernamen? es gibt bisher nur einen! Ich soll alle verbindungen zu dem ordner trennen, warum verstehe ich nicht, da alle verbindungen von clientseite und serverseite beendet wurden

die weite versteh ich erst recht nicht, welche meint der jetzt, die samba-anmeldung und die passende unix-namen oder windows-name mit samba-name? oder alles dreis?

wo liegt evtl. der fehler?


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2003)

Kannst du mal bitte ein paar Details zur Konfiguration rauslassen, eventuell sogar als Anhang posten? Dann kann ich mir ein besseres Bild davon machen.

Weitere Frage: Hast du die Benutzer auch zu Samba hinzugefügt? (smbpasswd -a BENUTZER & smbpasswd -e BENUTZER)?

Zu 1: Ich glaube das kommt davon weil du schon als Gast verbunden bist und der sich die Benutzerdaten die angemeldet sind speichert (ist aber nur Theorie, korrigiert mich wenn ich falsch liege).


----------



## methodus (7. April 2003)

wie gesagt, alle verbindung sind beidseitig beendet.

anbei aber trotzdem meine smb.conf


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (7. April 2003)

Ich glaube da steht zu wenig drin.

Hier findest du eine Tutorial von mir und von Holy über Samba-Shares, da wird auch unter anderem beschrieben wie man die Shares richtig anlegt.

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials7525.html http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials22155.html

Das könnte eventuell weiterhelfen.

Tut mir Leid das es keine Lösung gibt, aber irgendwie bin ich grad durch den Wind.


----------

